# Looking to find some wheel weights for my Ford 6600



## tractorman6600 (Apr 6, 2017)

I just bought a Ford 6600 about 3 months ago for $4000. I love this tractor. It has a loader and I also bought a bush hog , tiller, and 4 bottom turning plows for it. It is a 2wd and doesnt turn very well with a plow on the back, meaning turning the wheels and it keeps going straight. I use the brakes to turn it but I want some front wheel weights to go on it as I dont like the ones that hang on the front. How heavy would these weights need to be and where would I find them near Crossville TN?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello TM6600, welcome to the forum.

Keep an eye on Craigslist for front wheel weights for sale in nearby cities in your area. 

Suitcase weights are much easier to deal with. 

To approximate the weight you need to counterbalance the plows, put known weights in the loader till you are satisfied. Since the loader protrudes beyond the front wheels (greater moment arm than front wheels), it will take more weight on the front wheels to get the same affect.


----------



## tractorman6600 (Apr 6, 2017)

BigT said:


> Hello TM6600, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Keep an eye on Craigslist for front wheel weights for sale in nearby cities in your area.
> 
> ...


Yea putting weight in the bucket would actually be more cost effective. Thanks , lol, I hadnt really thought about it but I really wouldnt need to buy wheel weights now.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

You might consider loading front wheels with calcium to help


----------

